# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  A tale of intrigue (spying on the opposition) - MUST READ

## Xenophage

Tonight I went to an invitation-only meeting, whose sole purpose was to destroy Ron Paul's effectiveness in Washington's Clark County Convention on March 31st.

First, a little back story.  It is no secret by now that in other areas of Washington, and probably around the country, the GOP establishment is scrambling to deny Ron Paul any delegate slots.  In Washington there is an organized effort to create a "Unity Slate" that consists of Romney, Gingrich and Santorum delegates, and to get supporters of all three candidates to vote as a bloc for this slate of delegates.  The primary force behind this scheme is the Romney campaign, and it should be no surprise that they always end up with the lion's share of delegates listed on the slate.

I can't spill all the details of how I ended up getting into this thing, nor all the details of the meeting itself, lest any information be easily traceable back to myself.  I was there 'undercover.'  What follows is a brief account of what I saw:

An extremely large number of people filed into a large convention room.  The meeting organizers began to speak, one after the other.  It was immediately made clear by the organizers that their goal was to block Ron Paul delegates from succeeding at the convention.  A speaker rattled off a long list of mostly fabricated grievances against supporters of Ron Paul, calling us liars, backstabbers, and cheats.  Then he went on to list the results from recent conventions in other areas of the state.  In every case, Ron Paul had walked away with a vast majority of delegate spots, while the other candidates received relatively few.  With each result being read, there was an audible gasp of shock and horror from the audience.  With every accusation flung at the Ron Paul crowd, there were exclamations of "Oh my..." and a synchronized shaking of old gray heads around the room.  Ron Paul supporters send e-mails to each other coaching on how to pretend to be republicans, or how to pretend they go to church.  Ron Paul supporters unnecessarily delay conventions with parliamentary tactics for upwards of 14 hours so that supporters of other candidates will leave.  Ron Paul supporters make deals and promises, then back-stab everyone.  Ron Paul supporters will NOT vote for anyone except Ron Paul.  The ultimate conclusion: Ron Paul supporters must be stopped, at all costs.  The best way to do it?  Rally behind Mitt Romney, who's already won anyway, and don't worry: we'll throw some delegates at the other guys, too.

A Q&A session was opened up.  A few people asked confused questions about the agenda.  Some people spoke out against those mean old Ron Paul supporters.  Some people questioned whether or not this agenda helped Gingrich or Santorum at all.  Then, from the side of the room, an older gentleman who had his hand raised was called upon.  To paraphrase, he said, "I'm a Ron Paul supporter, and frankly I'm disgusted by this whole thing."  The primary organizer told him to leave, and everyone cheered as he was ejected.  I sat in silence as my compatriot left the room with dignity and honor.  I wanted to yell at them all myself, go outside and shake the stranger's hand, but alas, I was incognito and needed to remain that way.

The meeting proceeded.  Supporters from each campaign spoke in favor of the plan.  Local politicians and GOP bosses spoke in favor of the plan.  Reluctantly acknowledged from the back of the room, and given a mere two minutes or so to speak, a volunteer from Rick Santorum's national campaign spoke fervently to the crowd: This plan is NOT endorsed by the Santorum campaign, he said.  Ron Paul supporters are NOT backstabbers and cheats, and he relayed his experiences in other areas of the state where Santorum and Paul delegations had successfully teamed up to block Romney, with Paul supporters fulfilling their end of the bargain to the very end.  His protestations were ended swiftly as more vehemently anti-Paul GOP insiders were called upon to herd the Santorum supporters back into the fold.

Then the meeting broke into groups, organized by legislative district, where delegates for the slate were selected among the participants.  Everyone voted on a limited slate.  The goal was to narrow the slate and focus their votes in order to beat us on Saturday.  Supporters of Romney were overwhelmingly chosen on the slate, with a fair smattering of Santorum backers, and a microscopic portion of Gingrich.

Some Santorum voters saw through the fraud.  The national campaign organizer had a small circle of supporters around him, and he walked around the crowd working on them hard for as long as he could.  I'm surprised he was allowed in at all - but then again, I believe the organizers would have caught major flak if not.

When it was all over I felt rather dirty.  This should give you a clue as to what we're up against: the establishment has chosen Romney, and they have set their sights on Ron Paul.  They are unbelievably corrupt, skilled at manipulation, and they hold the reigns of all the important power positions.  But that should also tell you something else:

WE are a FORCE to be RECKONED WITH, AND THEY ARE SCARED!

----------


## eleganz

^^^ Thank You for this.

I am going to do everything in my power to make sure the right people know this and to be prepared.


You have PM.

----------


## coffeewithchess

+ rep! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## jdcole

+rep.  I almost threw up reading this.  You guys need to be strong - keep up the good work.  And record everything.  

Next time, if you are again invited to one of these things, record it if at all possible.  Have a hidden camera.  The same goes for anybody who gets invited to one of these things - record it clandestinely, if possible.  Don't give them a $#@!ing inch.

----------


## Aratus

mitt is desperate

----------


## kathy88

I guess I still can't process that this man was kicked out for admitting to support Ron Paul. I hope he writes an editorial so we can get it out there.

----------


## MelissaCato

SALUTE to you, great job.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Differences aside, its time to team up with Santorum and Gingrich.

Neither of them can get to 1,144 delegates, but Romney can. This post only further proves that the GOP establishment wants Romney to win and this whole thing to end as soon as possible, Santorum be dammed. 


If we DO NOT have a majority, its better to create a unity slate of paul, santorum, and gingrich and shut romney out completely.

----------


## asurfaholic

No hidden cam footage?

Tube or it didn't happen........ scratch that - doesnt surprise me.

----------


## sailingaway

And yet the meme is that it is Paul and Romney who have an alliance, while this goes on behind the scenes, with ALL the establishment rallying EVERYON against the 'outsider' candidate, just as we have been saying, all along.

----------


## seraphson

Surreal.

It felt like I was reading some excerpt from a novel.

At any rate excellent work. I'll be printing this and use it when needed.

----------


## georgiaboy

Alas, the irony between this:



> A speaker rattled off a long list of mostly fabricated grievances against supporters of Ron Paul, calling us liars, backstabbers, and cheats. .... 
> With every accusation flung at the Ron Paul crowd, there were exclamations of "Oh my..." and a synchronized shaking of old gray heads around the room. 
> Ron Paul supporters send e-mails to each other coaching on how to pretend to be republicans, or how to pretend they go to church. 
> Ron Paul supporters unnecessarily delay conventions with parliamentary tactics for upwards of 14 hours so that supporters of other candidates will leave. 
> Ron Paul supporters make deals and promises, then back-stab everyone. 
> Ron Paul supporters will NOT vote for anyone except Ron Paul. 
> ...
> Some people spoke out against those mean old Ron Paul supporters.



And this:



> Then, from the side of the room, an older gentleman who had his hand raised was called upon. To paraphrase, he said, "I'm a Ron Paul supporter, and frankly I'm disgusted by this whole thing." The primary organizer told him to leave, and everyone cheered as he was ejected. 
> ....
> Then the meeting broke into groups, organized by legislative district, where delegates for the slate were selected among the participants.


Of course, the whole situation reeks of irony; I expect it will not have been lost on the participants.

I bet the same dirty feeling the OP left with was also felt by many in that room.  Why?  Because we're doing the right thing the right way for the right reasons, and they are not.

----------


## ATXRevolutionary

Is the only way to overcome these previously determined delegate slates with a majority vote?  What's the best way to fight their tactics?

----------


## Tod

> Is the only way to overcome these previously determined delegate slates with a majority vote?  What's the best way to fight their tactics?


No matter what tactic is included, there needs to also be a group of people infiltrating the organization and gaining positions of power without revealing their candidate.

----------


## maxoutco

This and booking venues too small for assemblies needs to be spread far and wide. We should start a collective tactics points list of findings from these corrupt meetings and get them to the responsible parties in each state asap.  If you know what to expect before it hits, you can prepare for the storm.

We own the internet and collaborating these speed bumps should be a non-issue.

----------


## coastie

+rep to you sir!

I could never have sat through that in silence.

----------


## sailingaway

> This and booking venues too small for assemblies needs to be spread far and wide. We should start a collective tactics points list of findings from these corrupt meetings and get them to the responsible parties in each state asap.  If you know what to expect before it hits, you can prepare for the storm.
> 
> We own the internet and collaborating these speed bumps should be a non-issue.


and meanwhile, get there EARLY if they are shutting people out -- let them shut out their own people....

----------


## jbauer

can someone remind me why we don't rund indy?

----------


## Highstreet

Doug Wead already picked you up, xeno!!!

http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2012/0...mney-campaign/

Drudge it so Santorum people see this and don't get plowed over by Romney's machine.

----------


## jdcole

Doug Wead is the effing man.  Has his ear to the grassroots and speaks truth.

----------


## Lishy

So uh.. Are those "campaign organizers" really that ignorant who Ron Paul is, or do they really wish to live in a corrupt, military/prison state that badly?

----------


## kathy88

A little of both Lishy

----------


## jdcole

Oh, and here's an interesting post from the comments on Doug's blog (spelling not corrected): 




> Tell the neighborhoods where these comi`s live, what their neighbors are doing to their country.Take off the Mask…Scarlet Letters for all….expose them to America…Post their pictures everywhere…have them arrested for Fraud.Tell their children what kind of parents they have..tell the schools,tell their churches. Take off the Mask,and the Cock Roaches will scatter into the dark.


------------------

That's an interesting tactic.  If we are able to get lists of the attendees to these events, we can in turn clandestinely expose them for the frauds and charlatans they really are.  I'm not saying we should or shouldn't obliterate the public image of some people, but a swift and decisive strike in one area could prevent these kind of shenanigans in the future.  Just saying.

----------


## Captain Shays

Great work friend! I also repped you.

I for one, don't think this is coming only from Romney's campaign but from way up higher. Jeb Bush and his father, along with other establishment Republicans MUST be in on this. Karl Rove without a doubt.

Today I heard what Rubio said in his endorsement for Romney. That those who are fighting to a brokered convention are working against the unity of the party.


What? He wants all the others to drop out and for all of us to start supporting Romney right now to show unity to we can beat Obama.

Yeah right! Like you showed us "unity"?

Phone calls are being made and emails being sent as we speak in my opinion informing party chairs in every district how to identify and defeat Ron Paul and his supporters.

I have no doubt about it

----------


## seraphson

> So uh.. Are those "campaign organizers" really that ignorant who Ron Paul is, or do they really wish to live in a corrupt, military/prison state that badly?


Well, if so George Orwell would have the paramount "told ya so!" moment:

"If you want a vision of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face - forever."
George Orwell

----------


## Athan

> mitt is desperate


Mitt would be desperate if Paul was winning half the states. Right now, his main rival is Santorum. This seems to be Washington GOP specific that needs to be dealt with.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Mitt would be desperate if Paul was winning half the states. Right now, his main rival is Santorum. This seems to be Washington GOP specific that needs to be dealt with.



You must have missed the video from Missouri, where they talked about how they did it in several other states.  Also, there's no reason for Newt to be in the race at all.  His campaign is in debt, (no surprise), and he's 4th with no reason to believe he'll do any better.  Based on everything I've seen, it's not a local Washington issue.

----------


## Xenophage

This has gone on Doug Weed's blog.... wow!

----------


## PolicyReader

> Differences aside, its time to team up with Santorum and Gingrich.
> 
> Neither of them can get to 1,144 delegates, but Romney can. This post only further proves that the GOP establishment wants Romney to win and this whole thing to end as soon as possible, Santorum be dammed. 
> 
> 
> If we DO NOT have a majority, its better to create a unity slate of paul, santorum, and gingrich and shut romney out completely.


This is very true and IMO precisely what needs to be done.

Xenophage, much respect, +rep and *thank you* for your involvement.  And your conclusion is spot on.

Let's remember a simple fact here folks, the Party Bosses have chosen Willard Romney, but the Party Voters have _not_ it's time we work mutually with the grassroots to shut him down and keep this race going all the way into the convention in Tampa.

----------


## socal

> Differences aside, its time to team up with Santorum and Gingrich.
> 
> Neither of them can get to 1,144 delegates, but Romney can. This post only further proves that the GOP establishment wants Romney to win and this whole thing to end as soon as possible, Santorum be dammed. 
> 
> 
> If we DO NOT have a majority, its better to create a unity slate of paul, santorum, and gingrich and shut romney out completely.


Or just Pual and Santorum and skip Gingrich.  The trick in either case is to offer them more delegate slots than they would get working with Romney.

----------


## Xenophage

> Or just Pual and Santorum and skip Gingrich.  The trick in either case is to offer them more delegate slots than they would get working with Romney.


These strategic alliances are already happening where they make sense.  In some places, believe it or not, we team up with Romney folks.  It depends on the local caucus demographics.

My story is more relevant to Washington - but it's also a warning to other states against the same types of tactics (try to attend these strategy meetings).

----------


## PolicyReader

> These strategic alliances are already happening where they make sense.  In some places, believe it or not, we team up with Romney folks.  It depends on the local caucus demographics.
> 
> My story is more relevant to Washington - but it's also a warning to other states against the same types of tactics (try to attend these strategy meetings).


"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Xenophage again"

----------


## gerryb

> Or just Pual and Santorum and skip Gingrich.  The trick in either case is to offer them more delegate slots than they would get working with Romney.


+rep

Exactly.  But if they are unwilling to work with us in certain areas...  Still work with Romney people, too.

----------


## Titus

http://crybelovedcountry.com/2012/03...hington-state/

This may actually be a pro-Rick Santorum slate but it details the Ron Paul supporter being thrown out and the attempts to generate a unity slate. Still, the "unity slate" may not be that unified.

----------


## capsicum

_NEVER_ team up with the front runner of your state! If you do you will be hosed at the state convention. Also contact your local district santorum and gingrich leads and explain that they need a brokered convention and that teaming with romney will screw them over in the long game. 
It's all about stopping Mitt at this point. 
We grabbed a couple Santorum districts from the dark side of the union around here.

Make state slates proportional to your county delegates, alternate the supporters evenly going down the list and the smaller campaign gets first spot. 
Number the list to help avoid voting confusion, 
Always use one list for both delegates and alternates, 
Vote top to bottom, scratch out elected names, 
and only use a single line on eliminated names as the they will be nominated for alternates.
Put a large "Unity Slate" title on top of the slates you hand out, with with romney santorum and gingrich logos.

Also the Santorum campaign folks arn't quite as with it as Paul folks so half their crew may not be in the loop and just vote for whomever based on speeches and whatnot, make friends anyway. If you get fully double crossed it will be obvious on the first ballot ie. all santorum folks on your list will win(romneys sants and pauls all voting for them), if it's just them being disorganized it will look more like a stale mate.

Record good audio and if practical video! 
If you have enough lead time, get everyone in both camps to front as supporters of Romney, just to cause confusion with the Romney camp and split their vote, they won't be able to pick you out, and with your slate they will send no real romney supporters to state. 
Hand out extra "Unity Slate"s  to the Romney folks that don't already have one, just before voting begins.(just those without or they will see the difference and just before so they don't compair 'em)

----------


## driller80545

I so badly hate having to be associated with the GOP. They have been slime like this for four decades. I so wish Dr. Paul felt the same way.

----------


## Xenophage

> http://crybelovedcountry.com/2012/03...hington-state/
> 
> This may actually be a pro-Rick Santorum slate but it details the Ron Paul supporter being thrown out and the attempts to generate a unity slate. Still, the "unity slate" may not be that unified.


It is NOT a pro-Rick Santorum slate.  Why do you think the national campaign is urging supporters not to support it?  We have a mutual interest in denying Romney his delegates.  Even if Santorum doesn't win Washington, it is essential for them to deny Romney delegates.

Santorum team is trying to team up with Paul in Washington.  The local grassroots chair is probably not even a Santorum supporter.  There's speculation that he's a plant.

----------


## jbauer

you think he doesn't feel that way?  I think he most certainly does, but realizes the necesity of a party behind him.  I'm going to attend my very first gop meeting next week.  Almost makes me sick to think that we have to associate ourselves with the republocrates, but its much easier to fix them then it is to start over.

The interesting thing happens in the near future, when and if Romney become the nomination, what happens with Paul?  Does he shoot for a slot with him, run indy, run libratarian etc etc

----------


## Lucille

I came to this thread via infowars.

+rep

----------


## Crystallas

+rep, deservedly so.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> This has gone on Doug Weed's blog.... wow!


I emailed him about it as soon as I read the post this morning.

----------


## Xenophage

> I emailed him about it as soon as I read the post this morning.


Lol!  Thanks man, you made me go viral... it's even on Infowars front page now.  CRAZY!

----------


## John F Kennedy III

This thread has been used on InfoWars:
http://www.infowars.com/more-evidenc...aul-delegates/

And by Doug Wead:
http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2012/0...mney-campaign/

And I made a thread of the InfoWars article using it with link to here and the Doug Wead version:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...64#post4323464

----------


## PolicyReader

> This thread has been used on InfoWars:
> http://www.infowars.com/more-evidenc...aul-delegates/
> 
> And by Doug Wead:
> http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2012/0...mney-campaign/
> 
> And I made a thread of the InfoWars article using it with link to here and the Doug Wead version:
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...64#post4323464


Thanks for gathering things together   +rep

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Thanks for gathering things together   +rep


You're welcome. I was very excited to see it on Doug Wead's site and InfoWars

----------

